

Live coding (music) with Emacs Live - mattrepl
https://github.com/overtone/emacs-live

======
logn
Anyone interested in this should also check out ChucK:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ChucK>

~~~
scrumper
Thanks for this! Did not know about ChucK.

Since we're plugging stuff we like, ChucK co-author Perry Cook's book, here:
[http://www.amazon.com/Real-Sound-Synthesis-Interactive-
Appli...](http://www.amazon.com/Real-Sound-Synthesis-Interactive-
Applications/dp/1568811683) is an excellent intro to DSP and synthesis
techniques.

------
mhd
I actually thought the screenshots are quite interesting with their scanline
glitz, but apparently that's from postprocessing.

~~~
walterkim
Not sure if you can get that specific effect, but Cathode for Mac has lots of
options:

<http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/>

~~~
mhd
The author talked to the Cathode developer and even opened a feature request
for iTerm2[1]. There seems to be some interest in this. Cathode is mostly
about emulating old, slow hardware, this would be about the opposite (code
wouldn't look too differently, though). A "movie hacker" terminal or editor
for live coding would be pretty interesting. Hmm, maybe in addition to
Xt/Gtk/OSX one could add an OpenGL interface to Emacs for maximum
scriptability.

1: <https://vimeo.com/22798433>

------
FuzzyDunlop
Sam Aaron, the guy who has done a bunch of screencasts with Overtone (and his
emacs/dvtm config), and used it to create this emacs config setup, has used
the same effect on pretty much everything. It really does add an element of
coolness to the mix.

I've been using emacs live for a bit. It's great. It bundles some nice plugins
and has sane defaults. The cyberpunk colour scheme is cool. It has some nice
personal touches on the scratch buffer.

The downside is that the structure puts far more emphasis on maintaining the
structure than adapting your config. If you want to keep it solid you can't
use package manager without some changes, or (configure-group).

You might get the odd issue with the bundled plugins (auto-complete loved lisp
and file system traversal but hated other languages), but for a "I want to
live code and I want it to WORK" config, it's bloody good.

------
jipumarino
Another similar project, SuperCollider: <http://supercollider.sourceforge.net>

And if you're on a Mac, Impromptu: <http://impromptu.moso.com.au>

~~~
vutekst
Emacs Live uses Overtone which is a Clojure layer over SuperCollider.

------
rjzzleep
oh i like, how does this compare to pd and max/msp, apart from the fact that
those are visual.

it seems that the overtone guys want to add a visual display in the future.
but most comparisions of supercollider and max/msp are mainly focused on the
frontend.

is there anything i can do with max that i can't with sc besides looking
pretty? (although i do prefer a nice editor to a visual thingie)

------
fididj
Where can one get information about how to actually code with this? The videos
sure are fancy, but don't offer much information.

------
meunier
It's worth noting you can also use vimclojure as a live Overtone environment.
(or other slime-y vim methods)

